# Get This $14 Dongle with Fast Shipping!



## ShaytheStar (Sep 16, 2018)

I thought someone might be interested in this great budget dongle I got from Aliexpress, made with a Trinket M0. Here are some pictures. The model I received was black, not transparent, but that looks better. It can charge via both USBs, I think, or at least the USB-A. Looks handsome inside. I live in Northeast U.S.A. and although it shipped from China, it got here on the very first day of the large delivery window, 2 weeks and 6 days after I ordered it. The tracking information wasn't updated correctly, which was the only issue. I didn't expect it for a while, to say the least. I don't like how you can't pick your own payload .bin to use, but you can load CTCaer's hekate 4.0 and launch your own payload from there, which gets rid of the otherwise worrying issue. Also, the jig doesn't work. It comes with one, but it hasn't worked once for me. Just 3D print one. The entire dongle is 3 inches long and 1 inch thick.

Instructions (paper given isn't sufficent): https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=574117333692

Buy it here!: https://s.aliexpress.com/Vna6Rzyl

Obviously, I'm not sponsored or anything, but I'm just very pleased! This creator also has a modchip if you're interested in that.


----------



## gizmomelb (Sep 16, 2018)

mine took nearly a month to be delivered to Australia, and we're practically next door to China


----------



## ShaytheStar (Sep 16, 2018)

gizmomelb said:


> mine took nearly a month to be delivered to Australia, and we're practically next door to China


That's really strange....


----------



## TimeMaster (Sep 16, 2018)

Do they take paypal?


----------



## ShaytheStar (Sep 17, 2018)

TimeMaster said:


> Do they take paypal?


Yup.


----------

